# Getting a new Vizsla Puppy



## ViralDonutz (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey, first post, first Vizsla, first dog since I was a kid.

We'll be picking up our new Vizsla from the breeder around Jan 1st, and even though I've been reading everything I could get my hands on for the last month +, I still feel like I don't know enough. I've never trained a puppy before, and I'm worried about it.

I'm not soft with dogs. I'm not looking for another kid (we have six already), I'm looking for a pet, but one who's affectionate and intelligent. Once I started looking around, I just fell in love with the Vizsla breed. But I understand it's going to be a lot of work.

I just don't want to make any of the mistakes I see in blog posts, online forums, Dog Whisperer episodes, etc. I want to be consistent, firm, and loving... but I'm just not sure the best way to go about starting.

I know this has probably been covered a million times before, but where should I go for general advice, especially regarding starting potty and crate training? I've picked up these three books, based on Amazon recommendations, and I've skimmed through them:

Good Owners, Great Dogs
Kilcommons, Brian
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0446675385/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The Art of Raising a Puppy (Revised Edition)
Monks of New Skete
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0316083275/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

How to Raise a Puppy You Can Live With
Rutherford, Clarice
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1567314112/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

but I wanted to know if there's any more specialized advice aimed at Vizslas.

Also, I'll read anything you can offer in the way of advice for newbies. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome to the V world! Our Vizsla boy (now is ten months old) was also our first puppy. Get ready for the ride of your life! I would say, for me personally, I found raising a Vizsla puppy being more challenging at times than raising a baby (I have done both). It looks like you are on the right track: read and educate yourself. This forum has helped us a lot. I find the "search' option on the right panel being very useful. Type in any issue (keywords) and the chance this has been already discussed and there are very good real life examples out there. Good luck!


----------



## ViralDonutz (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks, yeah, I have searched a few threads already, and I'm happy to see the variety of opinions and experiences out there. But what I'm more concerned about is just completely forgetting something entirely -- missing something obvious.

Besides this forum, what are your favorite go-to references?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Books to add to your collection.
Before and After Getting Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar
Training with Mo by Martha Greenlee
The second book is on training gundogs. Even if you don't hunt, it will help you on being able to run your dog off lead.
Getting Started: Clicker Training for Dogs by Karen Pryor 

SIRIUS Puppy Training video by Ian Dunbar

A thread on this forum titled Great Family dogs.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5022.0.html


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

ViralDonutz said:


> Thanks, yeah, I have searched a few threads already, and I'm happy to see the variety of opinions and experiences out there. But what I'm more concerned about is just completely forgetting something entirely -- missing something obvious.
> Besides this forum, what are your favorite go-to references?


Hi ViralDonutz: We use clicker training/ positive reinforcement. Karen Pryor's books and methods have been working for us so far. I don't believe our Vizsla was born a workaholic; I believe, he loves to be trained because of this great technique.


----------



## ViralDonutz (Dec 11, 2013)

So clicker training works well? I have heard of it, but never seen it used anywhere, live or otherwise.

How is it better than verbal training?


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

ViralDonutz said:


> So clicker training works well? I have heard of it, but never seen it used anywhere, live or otherwise.
> How is it better than verbal training?


Those who are in favor of the clicker training method say the clicker is more consistent and faster communication device compared to our voices (e.g., different intonations, variations in peoples' voices, etc.) However, you will find that most of those who train gun dogs are not always supportive of the clicker training. Some say the clicker is not good at all for a gun dog. These trainers of course have years of training experience so I would suggest you consider your options carefully depending on what you want your dog to excel in. We on the other hand do not have previous experience. Although, we train our Vizsla to participate in filed trials, show ring, obedience, and also considering agility etc. in the future, we do not see ourselves as hunters. The most important for us is to see our Vizsla as a family member, we want him and ourselves to enjoy our experiences living and competing together, so we are willing to try out this somewhat still innovative approach in a gun dog training method. I can say that this method has helped our boy to do well so far in his first conformation and field trial attempts. We are currently working on his obedience skills (no competitions so we are yet to evaluate his skills). I promise to keep everyone updated on how things work for us in the future.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

ViralDonutz, (awesome name btw) if you're interested in seeing clicker training check out these youtube channels:
http://www.youtube.com/user/tab289
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wv1uvvqaSw
http://www.youtube.com/user/pamelamarxsen

I don't use clicker training for every thing, but I've found it to be more effective with my dog than food luring.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Things are a changing.
More and more young gun dogs are being introduced to forms of clicker training as pups. Some stay with it and other transfer the training over to more traditional styles as the dog gets older.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We were taught to train using the clicker and positive reinforcement. I use treats too. I think it is easier to be consistent with the clicker than with my voice. I also have to deal with other family members and the dog walker handling Dharma. I didn't think there was such a big difference between using the clicker and verbal until we went to this trainer. That being said- I have one very focused on me puppy and she is obedient. Dharma is just one of the family members ( a spoiled rotten family pet)


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

i had great success with clicker training. youtube some videos of clicker training. i found it to be an exceptionally fast way to train the dog. Like TexasRed suggests, I started a lot of my hunting drills with teaching it first with clickers and treats, and then moving past the treats on to just verbal praise. 

Besides treats DON'T work when the dog is on birds...trust me..i tried. 


Other tid bits.... Say the command once and only once. and be able to enforce the command you just offered.

also develop a list of commands for the family to use, so they all know what command means what..(i.e. down vs off vs laydown, lay, or Give, Drop it, release, let go, etc....) That plays into the consistency bit above...

Don't be too drill sargent like, as the dog is just a puppy. Enroll in some dog training classes, and make sure you expose your dog to other dogs and environments. Dr. Ian Dunbar said you dog should meet 100 people by 12 weeks i think it is....


Nate


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nate you made a great point.
Me and my son were rolling laughing in the blind on a duck hunt. My husband told Cash (the dog) all in one sentence "Get over here and fetch it up."
Thats 4 commands in one sentence.
OVER / Cash is to look for the hand signal ( there was none)
HERE/ to come all the way to me.
FETCH/ to retrieve
UP/ when I want he to jump up on something. It can also be confused with HUP/ meaning to the front.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My family has enough trouble with the down and off commands!


----------

